# Yongnuo st-e2?



## TeenTog (Feb 6, 2013)

I'd like to get into remotely controlling flashes, but I need a decent and reliable trigger that doesnt cost an arm or a leg. I was looking around and the Yongnuo st-e2 kept popping up. Does anyone have any experience with it? Do you like it? If you have another suggestion around the same price i'm open to that too! Thanks!


----------



## jcollett (Feb 6, 2013)

I have not had the chance to use the Yongnuo st-e2 yet, but was interested as well. It's main advantage over the Canon version besides price is that the Yongnuo uses regular AA batteries instead of 2CR5 batteries.

Remember though that these triggers are not necessary in all remote flash firing scenarios. A small flash atop your camera, whether the built-in or a small one on the hot shoe can be used at low power to set off flashes set to slave mode.

Yongnuo also make other remote triggers that can serve multiple purposes like RF control of the shutter. Look to their page if these interest you. http://www.hkyongnuo.com/e-ourproduct.php?category=8.Flash%20Equipment


----------



## pwp (Feb 6, 2013)

Why go with old tech like the IR in the ST-E2 when radio is the vastly superior option with the ability to not require line of sight that IR needs, can work in bright sunshine and over much greater distances. Check out the Yongnuo YN622 http://flashhavoc.com/yn622c_review/ The Yongnuo YN622c has been much discussed here at CR. Do a search and read up.

The Yongnuo ST-E2 is a clone of the Canon ST-E2 released back in 1999, and itself was a modest update of the much older ST-E1. It had its uses but pales into insignificance with the later radio triggers.

-PW


----------



## jhanken (Feb 6, 2013)

Used it once, it worked. Next time I tried it on my 5D classic, it creates an error loop on my camera such that when I release the shutter, the camera behaves as if it is trying to save the picture, and hangs at that point indefinetly. The only fix is to turn off the camera and remove the unit. Bums me out, not sure if anyone else has seen anything similar.


----------



## Minh Nguyen (Feb 6, 2013)

If you're really serious about using multiple flashes you're going to need to spend a bit of money.

I've tried the Cactus V5 and some other brand (I forget now), but all of them have been unreliable. I'll have my 580EX and my 430EX with me and one will pop but the other won't. And the fit is usually really bad and it looks like its going to damage the contact points. 

What I know does work are the Pocket Wizards. But they're serious money. So what I suggest is going on to FM Forum and seeing if anyone is selling a used set. You'll get em' for cheap. I'm still using the really old Pocket Wizard IIs from a decade ago and they work reliably every time without question. And thats what you're going to need esp. if you're going outdoors.

I've tried all the brands that offer the entire setup 2 receiver/1 transmitter for $150-100. And they all suck.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 6, 2013)

pwp said:


> Why go with old tech like the IR in the ST-E2 when radio is the vastly superior option with the ability to not require line of sight that IR needs, can work in bright sunshine and over much greater distances. Check out the Yongnuo YN622 http://flashhavoc.com/yn622c_review/ The Yongnuo YN622c has been much discussed here at CR. Do a search and read up.
> 
> The Yongnuo ST-E2 is a clone of the Canon ST-E2 released back in 1999, and itself was a modest update of the much older ST-E1. It had its uses but pales into insignificance with the later radio triggers.
> 
> -PW



THIS ^^^

I've got one its ok works well with the 5Dmk2s but does not work with the 5Dmk3 the flash is out of sync
it does howeever work great as a pure AF assist on the 5Dmk3 in low light shooting with no flash

the money is better spent elsewhere now i think


----------



## RS2021 (Feb 6, 2013)

TeenTog said:


> I'd like to get into remotely controlling flashes, but I need a decent and reliable trigger that doesnt cost an arm or a leg. I was looking around and the Yongnuo st-e2 kept popping up. Does anyone have any experience with it? Do you like it? If you have another suggestion around the same price i'm open to that too! Thanks!



If you haven't already, watch this: http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?feature=related&v=hk7IRg1ApGE


I always recommend it as a must-watch if you are interested in off camera speedliting. He does touch on what you are asking but it is buried under the tons of info.


----------



## JerryKnight (Feb 7, 2013)

I agree with PWP that you should skip optical and go straight to radio. They're generally more reliable, and their range is typically farther than optical systems. 

I personally recommend the Phottix Strato II transmitters/receivers. They're about $100 for a trans/recv pair, and each receiver is around $60. 

They have a fantastic range (advertised 150 meters, but I found 100-120 meters were the limit of 100% reliability) and they have four channels and four groups. The group feature is very neat - the transmitter has A,B,C,D buttons and each receiver has a group selector switch. You can quickly and easily turn on and off any combination of groups. I use this during wedding receptions with several flashes on lightstands to decide moment by moment which flashes I want to fire.

If you ever need to remotely fire your camera, the receivers come with this ability built-in (even comes with the camera cable). 

Also, the transmitter has an on-camera E-TTL pass-through. This lets you use a E-TTL flash on your camera with the transmitter on or off. Very handy.

Okay, end of sales pitch.

*EDIT: Just read PWP's link to the YN-622C review.. those sound pretty awesome. Definitely look into them. E-TTL radio remote for a little less than the Strato II's? Amazing.*


----------



## studio1972 (Feb 7, 2013)

Here's a review you might find helpful (comparison with Canon version with pros and cons). It doesn't work with the 5DC but is fine on the 5D2.

http://sarahmcdonnell.co.uk/photo-gear/yongnuo-st-e2-speedlite-transmitter-review/


----------



## Hugo Fisher (Feb 7, 2013)

I ordered YN-622c just four days ago. I am waiting till it come (delivery should be in 10 to 25 days to my country). I bought it directly from http://stores.ebay.com/hkyongnuophotoequipment - so it should be the latest version which is compatible with my 5D III. Other stores (which I red about) are maybe little bit cheaper, but may have the versions of YN-622c with oldest firmware - which is not supported by 5D III.

Looking really forward to these flash remotes. For less than 100 dollars it seems perfect. I was also looking at Pixel King. But picked Yongnuo at the end.


----------



## TeenTog (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your helpful responses. I think I may go with the Phottix Strato II.


----------

